# 9 weeks old...ears starting to go up?? Photos.....



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Hi there. Little munchkin is nine weeks old and I've started to notice that his ears are a little different than usual. Is he starting to get some strength in his ears or is it just wishful thinking from me?









"Whatcha doin' ma?"









"I is getting sweepy..."









"Yummy leaves!"


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Hard to say at that age because the ears go up and down more than a mall elevator!

However, one thing is definatately for certain and that is cute cute cute!!!


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

He is just adorable! You really can't say for sure but there is a little perk to them.
Last week Mace's ears were up. Then all of a sudden one fell. 3 days later and it is standing tall again. They are some whacky ears!


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

It's your imagination. The teething period is not over.


----------



## BucksMom (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: 9 weeks old...ears starting to go up?? Photos.*

Cute Cute Cute!!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

*Re: 9 weeks old...ears starting to go up?? Photos.*

Yes, he IS starting to get some "strength" in them. They may or may not come up shortly. And if they do come up, they may or may not stay up. As I'm sure you know, a lot of pups ears aren't up for good until they are done teething. BUT, some DO have their ears some up at a young age and they STAY up forever. 

My last male pup had his ears up at 8 weeks and they never went back down.

My current female pup is 11 weeks old and hers have been up for 2 weeks. It is obviously too early to tell if they will stay up thru teething or not. 

Here is a picture from last Thrusday.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DHauIt's your imagination. The teething period is not over.


Just because he isn't done teething doesn't mean he can't be getting some "strength" in his ears.


----------



## DarkEquine (May 8, 2008)

Update!
OK...I am pretty sure that his right ear is starting to strengthen. It comes up fully occassionally when we've caught his attention.


----------

